

Robocar roundup: Google accidents, Baidu cars, startups and more - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/robocar-roundup-google-accidents-baidu-cars-startups-and-more/

======
robotlaunch
Very interesting information on Zoox, Cruise, Peloton and Baidu's plans for
autonomous vehicles.

